# Track clamps and irony



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built my mainline, I knew I wanted to replace all my Aristo joints with rail clamps, thinking I could keep the LGB ones, and had them packed with graphite grease. After a while, I saw the failure in this idea, and replaced the LGB ones as well.

My last run session showed one spot near a switch where I had a breif "stall" with my LGB U43 steam loco every time it passed that spot, at a switch leading into the passing siding of the main station (Neustadt).

Sure enough, I missed ONE LGB rail joint on the entire mainline.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a similar one. I started with some brass track, and then switched to SS. I swapped out the brass sections bit by bit. A year later I noticed the train mysteriously seemed to slow a trifle in one spot on the far side of the layout. Turns out there was one 12" section of brass track in there! 

Greg


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

speaking of rail clamps. does anyone use code 215 or 250 rail? I have a bunch of code 215 tenmile tieplate rail joiners and an assortment of 215 and 250 rail clamps in brass and stainless steel that I don't need because I am using code 332 rail. I'd like to hear from you before I put them up on evilbay. 

Dan


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If you use rail clamps what happens with expantion and contraction dues to temperature change.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have curves where the track can move, and your clamps are tight, then the rails stay put in the clamps. 

If the rail has nowhere to go, there isn't a clamp made that is stronger than the molecular forces of expansion and contraction. 

Extreme temperature changes and no "give" in the trackwork usually means you should be using "expansion tracks" where that section of track can telescope freely. 

I answered your question literally, but if you are a dealer, I would guess you know this already. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an assortment of clamp brands on my track, and a few joints that are not same brand, so I have found different clamped joints behave differently depending on location. The Splitjaws are most immune, due to being "split". The non-splt clamps sind nicht sehr gut.... 

I have also found that the brand of track has a lot to do with expansion rates also. I have one that seems to "grow and shrink" a lot more than two other brands on the same railway.


----------

